# Ko Olina Beach Club



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2011)

Our pick for the best Oahu resort is the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club. This place is awesome. We have an upper floor 2 bedroom unit with ocean view. I like this place better than Turtle Beach Resort. 

The traffic from the rental car area to just outside Waipahu is really bad. Almost L.A. bad. The local supermart Times in Waipahu has Ahi Tuna for $3 a pound. 

So far it is pretty pretty nice.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting.  Would you characterize how "busy" it is at Marriott Ko Olina in comparison to Waikiki?  

We love HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village but it's insane urban busy on Waikiki.  Much more "Hawaii like" on Maui, Big Island and Kauai.  Interested to know how Ko Olina fits into this mix.

Thanks!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2011)

The last time we stayed in Wakiki was the last time for us. I though the beach was overcrowed and dirty. Wakiki seemed unfriendly unless you were buying something.

The North Shore is a slower pace. The West Side from Waipahu to Makaha is where most of the "real Hawaians" live.

At Ko Olina your real close to two marinas, golf courses and the swiming lagoons, although man made, are really nice. Shore fishing is decent along the west coast line. 

The pools at Ko Olina Beach Club are nice and so are the hot tubs. The Paradise Cove Luau was just so so , imo, but the kids and grand kids really enjoyed it. The snorkle trip was a blast with every one experiencing the sea turtles and tropical fish. 

Our room has a very good view. Were on the 12 floor ocean view. This really adds to the experience, imo.

Heading over to the North Shore for the Billabong pipeline tourney. Should be good.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## GregT (Dec 5, 2011)

Those are great pics!!

I would agree -- Waikiki and Ko Olina are worlds apart, but both have their advantages.   My wife and I like HHV because we go there and never leave -- you are walking distance close to great shops and restaurants and have enough separation from the core of Waikiki that it doesn't feel like Times Square.

Ko Olina is much more remote (for Oahu) and is a wonderful destination in its own right, and a great base for exploring the island.  Its hard to get a car in an out of Waikiki, but very easy from Ko Olina.   However, there is little around Ko Olina and you have to count on a car ride to restaurants/supermarkets/etc.

I love both, for different reasons.

Enjoy your trip!

Greg


----------



## frank808 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey I am there right now!  I am also ocean view but got a low floor (4th) and can't see how they call this ocean view.  I just thought all exchangers get the lower floors of ocean view.  I have never gotten better than 5th floor here in the 3 exchanges this year.  Send me a pm easyrider and lets meet for a drink.  I am going to the pool right now. 

I have to say that out of the timeshare on Oahu that I stay at I rate it in this order:

Marriott Ko Olina
Disney Aulani
HHV at Lagoon
HHV at Kalia
HHV at Grand Waikikian

Disclaimer is I own HGVC and DVC but love Marriott MKO better.  Just acquired a Marriott unit for trading preference but have not used it yet.  If you like the night life and eating at being close to all the great restraunts and food places I do not recommend Ko Olina.  If you like the quiet peaceful uncrowded pools and beaches I would recommend you come on out to Ko Olina.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 6, 2011)

So Longboards tonight around 7.30 = 8  if any other Tug want to join.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to join you guys but I'm in Wisconsin, you better not wait for me. 
Enjoy the Longboard. I love that stuff!!


----------



## GregT (Dec 7, 2011)

frank808 said:


> I have to say that out of the timeshare on Oahu that I stay at I rate it in this order:
> 
> Marriott Ko Olina
> Disney Aulani
> ...



Hey, sorry I missed joining you guys for a cocktail!  I hope to make the next one, but like Slip, am stuck here in the mainland.

So....Frank.....tell us about the Big 5 above, and why you prioritized the way that you did?   

Best,

Greg


----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2011)

*Pipeline  "crush zone"*


----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2011)

*not repairable*


----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2011)

*Family members from Oahu show up tonight*


----------



## frank808 (Dec 7, 2011)

GregT said:


> Hey, sorry I missed joining you guys for a cocktail!  I hope to make the next one, but like Slip, am stuck here in the mainland.
> 
> So....Frank.....tell us about the Big 5 above, and why you prioritized the way that you did?
> 
> ...



My prioritization is based upon what my family and I value the most.  Peace, quiet and pools that are great and open late.

Marriott Ko Olina - The best T/S on the island of Oahu.  It is a big resort but does not feel crowded at all.  Always able to find an empty jacuzzi to relax in and is never crowded by the pools.  Grounds are immaculate and there is a bunch of bar b ques by each tower.  The two fitness centers are large with a variety of machines and open late.  The only T/S on Oahu that has a steam room and a sauna also.  Fit and finish of the units are equal to Aulani and superior to HHV.  Elevators are quick and parking is abundant also, they do not charge for parking unlike HHV.  I like the tranquility of the lagoon and the grounds for walking around at nite and mostly everyone is friendly.  

Now if you are looking for a variety of activities to do like Aulani and HHV offers it is where Ko Olina is lacking.  Also since we are on the westside, there is not very many shopping or dining within walking distance.  Since we are locals that is not as important to us.  

Disney Aulani -  Great resort with a great pools and the ONLY lazy river on hotel property.  It is crowded compared to MKO but at nite it's very open and relaxing.  There are only 4 jacuzzis but at nite had no problem finding empty ones to relax in.  To me the quality of the furnishings is a tad better compared to MKO.  Superior fit and finish and quality of furnishings to HHV.  Grounds are immaculate and the play area and activities for kids are the best.  They have so many activites for the kids and a lot of them are free.  Read your daily IWI (newsletter) for the character meet and greets and various activities.  Can't beat the free Auntys beach house area to keep the kids entertained.  Let's the parental units get some relaxation also.  Also must checkout the party on the lawn and the storytelling by the fire pit!  Pretty far walk from elevator bank to rooms if you have the last room in the wing.  The wings are longer than MKO and HHV.  Fitness center is also very good at Aulani.  State of the art with a variety of machines.  Everyone is very friendly and where else in Hawaii you are gonna see Mickey!

HHV Lagoon - This is the best tower IMO of the HHV properties.  It is the closest to the ocean and offers SPECTACULAR VIEWS of the sunset and ocean.  If you like night life and being close the to restaurants this is the best T/S on Oahu.  The pools are great but very crowded.  Also the pools close early at around 7pm. Even after the remodel, the furnishings do not have the superior fit and finish as MKO or Aulani.  There is camp penguin for the kids but that is the extent of the activities for the little ones.  You are in the city so everything is close by and no car is really needed.  Grounds are kept very nice.  

HHV also charges you $25 a night for parking even for owners which I find ridiculous.  A great perk on Friday night is a small fireworks show at the lagoon.  If you can see the top of the parking garage you get to see the luau nightly from sun- thur.  When you get tired of it the noise might bother you.


----------



## GregT (Dec 8, 2011)

Frank, thank you -- that is a really nice summary of the three properties, and resonates with me.  I find myself leaning towards Ko Olina/Aulani when its a family trip and HHV when its just Jonell and me -- but what a nice choice to have!!

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## Brenda (Dec 8, 2011)

*Totally agee*

Frank, I totally agree with your choices. We are owners at Marriott Ko 'Olina and Hilton HV Lagoon towers. We enjoy both the city and the resort vacations. We tend to stay a few days at HHV and then go to relax at MKO. Even when staying completely at MKO, we spend the weekends in Waikiki to enjoy the fairs, festivals, concerts, etc. We are at MKO now for 2 weeks. This weekend we will be in Waikiki for all the Xmas shows and of course the marathon on Sunday. What I enjoy the most about the marathon is the late participants, mostly elderly and disabled showing their courage to participate and actually finish. The "aloha spirit" is so intense during those moments. The audience cheers them and surrounds them with encouragement as they cross the finish line. It is an enormous heart filling experience. 

Also visiting the North Shore (another must) is easier from MKO. The surf competition is on already. Oahu is a very exciting place to visit. Some of everything here. 

Your comments on Disney is very interesting. We have to go and visit and see for ourselves. What activities can a non guest participate in at the Disney resort?

Aloha,


----------



## frank808 (Dec 8, 2011)

Non guests are able to participate in the meet and greets with disney characters.  You can also see the wild life in the reef tank.  Also you will be able to listen to the fire pit storytelling at night. You can also walk around Waikahole valley and see the many wonders and just explore the Aulani.  It will cost you $35 in purchases for free parking or you can walk from MKO though it is a pretty far walk back and forth.  It would be fun to visit for lunch or dinner and since you have to spend $35 for free parking you mnine as well eat it.  I have never had anyone ask to see my wristband after 8pm when in the jacuzzi or the pool.  (Now I would never tell you to use the facilities being a non guest but that is what I have observed.) 

On another note easyrider and I are trying to meet up to put a face with screen name.  Anyone else want to meet by the Nahia pool on thursday about lunch time for a meet and greet?  thanks


----------



## easyrider (Dec 8, 2011)

Maria and I will make it. To the pool area of Naia in the shallow end area.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds great. see you there in a few.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2011)

*Bill & Frank*







It was nice to meet Frank and Cindy.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2011)

*moon rise on our last night at ko olina*


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2011)

*Frosty reality -- home*


----------



## easyrider (Dec 12, 2011)

I would like to thank George Tait for letting us use his Marriott Beach Club two bedroom ocean view condo. It is very nice to be on the 12th floor with a direct ocean view even from the comfort of the king bed. This was not a trade but an owners unit.


----------



## ChrisMac (Dec 13, 2011)

*Great Info*

We are going to stay at the Alunai hotel for 3 nights 21-24 then off to Marriott next door for a week 24-31.  The pictures and reviews in this thread have me even more excited. Any tips for dining or activities with small kids would be appreciated.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2011)

The kids in our group loved playing at the lagoons, swiming pools, water slide and hot tubs. They really didn't care so much for the restaurants but did like Fia Fia and hula lessons. The Marriott Ihilani has a pond full of hammer head sharks that the kids really liked to watch. 

There is a kiddie area with a sand pool in front of the Hale Moana Tower. Here is a picture of it from the Kona Tower.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2011)

The Marriott Beach Club is walking distance to Aulani. Aulani is the amberish colored building.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2011)

The lagoons are nice. Aulani has Hawaian outrigger rides at the lagoon in front of their resort. It is really easy to just hang out at the resort. 

Every one liked the flea market at the Stadium. This is only open 3 days a week and a really good place to buy 7 for $20 shirts. The shark tooth necklaces are only $1 here compared to $15 at the resort. Hats are cheap here too. You can barter here as there is alot of competion for your dollars.

The snorkel / dolphin trip from Ko Olina was something everyone enjoyed. We saw sea turtles, tropical fish and dolphins. There are sea turtles in the lagoons in front of the resort. They hang out in the roped off area which has a small rip tide except during slack tide. The rip is not bad and ends up in shallow rocky area. All the cool fish hang out by the rocks.


----------



## Art (Dec 13, 2011)

This  is more  for Mom and Dad, but we did the sunset cruise from the  resort when we were at Ko Olina last week.

Again, maybe not  for the  kids, but we went up to  the North  Shore  and watched the Billabong Surf meet. Last Thursday, there were 10 to 16 foot waves in the Banzai Pipeline, and the  surfers  claimed that it was just about  perfect. Very slow traffic in the area.

For a special food treat, we stopped at one of the shrimp trucks in Kahuku  on the north shore.  About $12 for 10  to 12 really fresh shrimp in spicy garlic sauce. It is a certain challenge; the shrimp are  cooked in their  shells so it can be a slightly messy meal.  We  did some cooking on  the grills at Ko'Olina; our  favorite item was some fresh ahi that we bought at the Tamura market in Waianae.  Much superior to the frozen version that we get on the mainland.

If you  haven't been to Hawaii  before, be prepared for culture shock when you hit the grocery stores.   Everyday prices (milk $6/gallon)  are like mainland  hotel  prices, so you can imagine what Marriott  and Disney charge for their hotel restaurants.

An excellent place to feed the kids  breakfast and lunch is the  Koa  (no, it's not a campground) Pancake  House  in the  shopping center in Kapolei. Good  food and very reasonable prices.

Art


----------

